# First Time Tourist



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Any recommendations for a first time tourist to Hong Kong? Sites to see and things to do are all welcome.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ocean park, the peak at night, star ferry tourboat, Felix bar inthe Peninusla hotel, aftenoon tea in the peninsula, a night in Jo Banannas in Wanchai, a ferry to lamma island(sok ku wan ... for seafood) dimsum lunch.. but you have to go to Kwun tong for the best. have a lunch in Sai Kung the seafront restaurnts are great. I recommend "Anthony's Catch"although not seafront..thefood is great


----------



## Wendy from NorthEast UK. (Aug 13, 2011)

Visit the Big Buddha on Lantau Island. 
Ride the open top trams on Hong Kong Island.
Ferry ride from Central pier to Discovery Bay Beach...


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Iron Horse said:


> Any recommendations for a first time tourist to Hong Kong? Sites to see and things to do are all welcome.


Hi
Try the Duk Ling, its the only Chinese Junk left sailing, they do trips around the harbour etc, a web search will find their site.


----------



## Wendy from NorthEast UK. (Aug 13, 2011)

Golo said:


> Hi
> Try the Duk Ling, its the only Chinese Junk left sailing, they do trips around the harbour etc, a web search will find their site.


...there's also the red AquaLuna Junk.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Wendy from NorthEast said:


> ...there's also the red AquaLuna Junk.


The only thing is it is a modern built boat, the Duk Ling is an old traditional boat, but hey you take your choice.


----------



## Wendy from NorthEast UK. (Aug 13, 2011)

Golo said:


> The only thing is it is a modern built boat, the Duk Ling is an old traditional boat, but hey you take your choice.


Not sure about that, as AquaLuna claims on their website that it's 'one of Hong Kongs' last remaining red-sail Chinese junk boats'.

Either way, I'm sure it's an experience.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Wendy from NorthEast said:


> Not sure about that, as AquaLuna claims on their website that it's 'one of Hong Kongs' last remaining red-sail Chinese junk boats'.
> 
> Either way, I'm sure it's an experience.


I am


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*you have to go to Kwun tong for the best?*



dunmovin said:


> ocean park, the peak at night, star ferry tourboat, Felix bar inthe Peninusla hotel, aftenoon tea in the peninsula, a night in Jo Banannas in Wanchai, a ferry to lamma island(sok ku wan ... for seafood) dimsum lunch.. but you have to go to Kwun tong for the best. have a lunch in Sai Kung the seafront restaurnts are great. I recommend "Anthony's Catch"although not seafront..thefood is great


Haha Kwun Tong for the best what? JW


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info. Anything regarding the casinos? Good places/locations to take some photos of the city and maybe the best time of day?


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Thanks for all of the info. Anything regarding the casinos? Good places/locations to take some photos of the city and maybe the best time of day?


To my knowledge there really aren't any casinos in Hong Kong. There are a couple of card rooms, mahjohng clubs, and of course all the horse race gambling places, but no casinos. You should plan a day trip to Macau if you want to gamble. 

The most popular places to take city pics are from the peak and from both sides of the harbor (to get the Kowloon or HK island skyline photos). Other than that, getting up in any tall building makes for interesting views/photos (although you have to shoot thru glass). The nek Sky100 building has the highest view (I think).


----------

